# Neonate Feeding



## pythonhunter (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi guys it is my first time with neonates generally I'm
A good keeper but I would love a idea on how to get them to eat I have a diamond 7 weeks old eaten once I also have 5 jungle jags 4 weeks old one has eaten but the rest have not the babies are in a enclosure that is small has plenty of hides and heat but this still his. It working any other ideas at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 18, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> Hi guys it is my first time with neonates generally I'm
> A good keeper but I would love a idea on how to get them to eat I have a diamond 7 weeks old eaten once I also have 5 jungle jags 4 weeks old one has eaten but the rest have not the babies are in a enclosure that is small has plenty of hides and heat but this still his. It working any other ideas at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey! Congrats on the little ones  
I've got 36 coastal hatchlings that are a week and a half old, there just shedding at the moment but I don't usually offer food for another 2-3 weeks anyways as during these time there living off the yolk that they absorbed in the egg  
I have found that my hatchlings start better if offered furred prey (eg fuzzy/hopper mice) and if I offer late at night say 9 o'clock  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 18, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Hey! Congrats on the little ones
> I've got 36 coastal hatchlings that are a week and a half old, there just shedding at the moment but I don't usually offer food for another 2-3 weeks anyways as during these time there living off the yolk that they absorbed in the egg
> I have found that my hatchlings start better if offered furred prey (eg fuzzy/hopper mice) and if I offer late at night say 9 o'clock
> 
> ...



That's good advice, especially with regard to the furred food items - Carpets much prefer these over pinkies, and are well able to swallow them. Many breeders wait for 8-10 weeks before offering food for the first time, so that they don't waste time endlessly tempting their babies to no avail. This ensures they are pretty hungry by the time it's offered, and does the babies no harm.

jamie


----------



## pythonhunter (Jan 18, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> That's good advice, especially with regard to the furred food items - Carpets much prefer these over pinkies, and are well able to swallow them. Many breeders wait for 8-10 weeks before offering food for the first time, so that they don't waste time endlessly tempting their babies to no avail. This ensures they are pretty hungry by the time it's offered, and does the babies no harm.
> 
> jamie



Thanks I'll try my diamond is 8 weeks an I got her to eat a live pinkie but that was a last resort as I was freaking but I'll definitely try then fuzzy or hopper mice was worried about the size as they are only small them selves thanks tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 18, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> Thanks I'll try my diamond is 8 weeks an I got her to eat a live pinkie but that was a last resort as I was freaking but I'll definitely try then fuzzy or hopper mice was worried about the size as they are only small them selves thanks tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldn't be worried at 8 weeks  
If you get to the 4mth mark and there still not eating then I start to get a bit worried but otherwise there ok

Just keeping handling to a minimum and make sure there not in a high traffic area of the house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonhunter (Jan 18, 2017)

So today I checked on 
My babies and unsure how and where but the poor little buggers had mites so the enclosure was fully cleaned and sprayed out I soaked them and got most of them off their bodies well the ones I seen and poor buggers had them in there eyes so hopefully I have got rid of them and so hard to pi point where there would have come from as we catch and relocate as well licensed of course and we hold other reptiles at families houses the jungle jag mum and dad with babies we just bought so hopefully that helps also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

